
Zuckerberg: “I Really Do Use Facebook All Day Long” - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/02/ultimate-dogfood/
======
alexhaefner
Wow I don't understand what TechCrunch does anymore.

~~~
PerryCox
Agreed. I've stopped clicking on their links on here.

------
corin_
A _huge_ number of drug dealers start off just being drug users, then start
selling to a friend or two, then realise that given they're already getting
hold of the drugs, and kind of almost dealing already, it might be a good way
to make money. I've never met someone who called himself a dealer who didn't
take drugs himself.

------
darrikmazey
I don't know anything about the poster or his relationship to Zuckerberg, but
there is probably a built-in alert for mentions of Zuckerberg. Else unless
they're friends, how would he see this within 6 minutes? If I had a Facebook
account, I'd append "Zuckerberg" to every post, just to dilute the signal with
a little noise.

~~~
mcantor
If they're not Facebook friends, how did Mark post his reply?

~~~
ltamake
Subscriptions?

Plus, he's Mark Zuckerberg.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Poor guy, I can't tolerate being in FB for more than 5 minutes at a time.

------
rohit89
He must mean trying and testing out new features if he's telling the truth. I
seriously doubt he sits there checking friend/news updates every day.

------
georgieporgie
It could be handled by a media relationship manager. That's what I'd do, if I
were in his position.

